

Take this logic test - edw519
http://www.think-logically.co.uk/lt.htm

======
dkokelley
"You scored 15 (100%)"

That was fun. To many, logic is a lost art, sadly.

I almost missed #11 :-)

a) Men are from Mars.

b) Women are from Venus.

\- Therefore men and women will never understand each other.

Here's my own: Raises and promotions should be earned by high logic scores
from this test.

I got a high score on this test.

Therefor, I should get a good raise and a promotion.

------
bayareaguy
Pressing submit gets you: Method Not Allowed The requested method POST is not
allowed for the URL /lt_answers.htm.

You have to get <http://www.think-logically.co.uk/lt_answers.htm> for the
answers.

------
BizGuyCanada
Arts student learning programming. Scored 100% on the test.

Therefore, I should be able to learn programming.

